

Cloud Save - shinvee
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/omiekjeapoonbhiemenfoccbdpeagdah?hl=ko#

======
shii
By our very own antimatter15[0] who happens to also be 16 years old now. Has
also released lots of other cool things for the web like the Ajax Animator[1]
and an excellent article[2] on the whole VP8 vs H.264 video wars that clears
up a lot of misinformation. His Github[3] is _very_ impressive.

[0]: <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=antimatter15>

[1]:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ginffkjapdobanedcb...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ginffkjapdobanedcblllenliboglpkp)

[2]: [http://antimatter15.com/wp/2011/01/the-ambiguity-of-open-
and...](http://antimatter15.com/wp/2011/01/the-ambiguity-of-open-and-
vp8-vs-h-264/)

[3]: <https://github.com/antimatter15>

------
makeramen
English version:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/omiekjeapoonbhieme...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/omiekjeapoonbhiemenfoccbdpeagdah)

Or just delete the "?hl=ko#" at the end of the orginal url. It had me really
confused for a while.

------
scottjackson
Great to see that the Chrome Web Store's URLs aren't any more usable than when
it launched.

"Oh, my app? It's at
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/omiekjeapoonbhieme...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/omiekjeapoonbhiemenfoccbdpeagdah)

~~~
bobfunk
No wonder they want to hide the URL bar in the new Chrome!

------
6ren
Doesn't seem to include a filename - there's talk of not needing a file
system, and while you can save data without a filename, it's harder to load
the correct data if you don't know what it is.

Or... could searching be the alternative? And perhaps tagging? Like gmail for
docs. If your document includes a title that's unique, then that string is
sufficient to identify it. You could also list them all with a very brief
preview, if you've not quite sure what you're looking for (browsing).

~~~
nrbafna
Right-Click -> Save As -> Dropbox will let you change the filename and Save.

------
mcantelon
Didn't work for me with Dropbox. Saved something to my Dropbox, but the file
it saves wouldn't open properly.

~~~
erikpukinskis
Ditto here with PDF => Google Docs

~~~
pmcginn
Worked fine for me. Tested with that same PDF, and with a random JPG, both
with gdocs as the target. This extension will be absolutely awesome on my
CR-48.

------
qq66
A neat idea, but somewhat unnecessary for me personally as a DropBox user. I
can just save locally to disk and it will appear in DropBox.

~~~
nrbafna
It is useful if you're using a computer that is not yours.

~~~
mbesto
A computer that isn't yours that you have to download an extension and provide
a user login?

~~~
shinvee
If you login to the chrome browser, all of your extensions are automatically
installed.

------
shadowpwner
Works fine for me. Just uploaded the Quantum Entanglement PDF from the front
page of HN onto my Google docs. I can see this being big.

------
nrbafna
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1446801> :-(

------
jamesrom
Is this Googles answer it iCloud? A context menu?

~~~
jamesrom
Ugh, I wish I could delete the above comment. I made it as I was in a hurry to
leave.

Is this Google's answer to iCloud? A context menu? _

~~~
ComputerGuru
You weren't being downvoted for the grammar — rather for not bothering to
click through or at least hover over the link and find out that's not actually
on Google.com, but rather on a Google Site for antimatter15.

